# Pender Co, NC - 8 mo old F Sandy needs home fast!



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

2 8 mo old German Shepherd sisters need help. Not sure which one is which, but will post both pictures on two different threads. Elderly woman is having serious back surgery and won't be able to live at home when she gets out of the hospital. They are totally well-cared for house dogs, all are S/N , UTD on vaccinations and heartworm preventative. 

The attached pictures are two are GSD sisters, 8 months old and about 50 lbs., delightful , intelligent, sweet, young and bubbly they were described. They have been through obedience training with Azalea Dog Club. Their names are Chloe and Sandy.

Someone is going by her house to care for them now but the house is going on the market quickly. 

Please contact me directly if you can help at [email protected].


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

Look like she has alot of Malinois


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ooh, I want one. Too bad Chama and Cleo won't allow us to have another dog. She is beautiful!


----------



## osf (May 12, 2005)

Note these pictures are two different dogs...they are sisters. We don't know which is Chloe and which is Sandy. Don't you think they are too heavy-boned to be Malinois?

-Krista


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Yes they look much thicker than a mal. But still very cute!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for these two beauties.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Any updates on which one is being rehomed?

Too heavily boned to be Malinois, and the muzzle/face structure is not that of Mals. Looks like golden German Shepherds. There are a few people on this board that have GSDs with the same coloration.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## osf (May 12, 2005)

Just got off the phone with the woman who is watching these dogs and Sandy is still searching for a home. She is the one sitting in the picture. Chloe - the one standing - has been adopted. We do have a paid transport heading to the Northeast next week (1/7) if that helps. 

-Krista


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Can I get more details on the paid transport? If we can make the transport work I will commit to her.

Can we ask about cats?


----------



## osf (May 12, 2005)

GSRA of Raleigh, NC has committed to Sandy. They have a foster lined up and are working on arrangements.

Thanks Lori for posting the sisters and thanks everyone for for keeping them in their sights.








-Krista


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the happy updates on both girls.


----------

